# knpv training in israel



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

this is a videoclip of my female malinois "Lara" training knpv
http://www.israeldogs.com/videoclips/laraknpv.wmv

enjoy


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't feel knowledgeable enough to comment on much else, but she's got some nice "ups!" with the girl in the suit. Nice dog. Also, what song is that? I LOVE it!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

All your stuff is top notch eran, I'm a great admirer of your program and your abilities as a trainer.
If I ever get to israel I'd like to hook up.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

what are lara's bloodlines?


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Eran Maschkowski said:


> this is a videoclip of my female malinois "Lara" training knpv
> http://www.israeldogs.com/videoclips/laraknpv.wmv
> 
> enjoy


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Hello, It will take me a few days to see this video. But, I do have a question, why train KNPV in Isreal? That sport is for life in Holland. I would love to see a sport that is defined by the unique needs of life in Isreal.

Please, I await your feedback on this.

Be at peace,
Bryan


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bryan, I'm hoping Eran answers you, but for my own curiosity, what exactly do you mean? <<<That sport is for life in Holland. I would love to see a sport that is defined by the unique needs of life in Isreal.>>>>

I just don't get that.

DFrost


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

NICE, very energetic dog. LOVE the energy!!!!


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

Bryan Colletti said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Hello, It will take me a few days to see this video. But, I do have a question, why train KNPV in Isreal? That sport is for life in Holland. I would love to see a sport that is defined by the unique needs of life in Isreal.
> 
> ...


 why do we train FRENCH ring or schutzhund or MONDIO ring. these are sports that are for life in germany or france. not to be a dick. just it sounded kinda silly to ask that. i would do knpv in a heartbeat if we had it here and still might do it someday and take the dog there to trial.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

As far as I know, the powers that be won't accept an outside country doing their sport.

I took a great deal to get FR here in the 80's and even longer to get acceptance of the scorebooks and such.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

*[MOD EDIT] Whatever you read into his question, your response is dumb. Cut it out. This garbage will stop, and whatever deals you all have with each other will be kept out of this forum. --Woody*


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

hey hey come on now we arent on here to attack other people. lets play nice. maybe this guy had a point with his saying this, and this is why i brought up french ring and schH being from other countries as well. 
this kinda talk is inappropriate[-X


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

thank you all for your comments!!!

"maren" the song is - hevia -busindre reel.

"drew"-thanks.

"tim"- lara comes from knpv lines,from holland.

"bryan"- we train knpv cause that is the sport that we most love and i can go to holland and make an exame i have a dutch passport and citisanship.
about the "unique needs in israel" - we don't have unique needs in israel! their are army dogs , police dogs , those dogs are trained for the unique needs in israel but not with your privat dog.

"steve" thanks


eran


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

yeah, i figured they were knpv lines, but who are the sire and dam?


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

i don't know the sire and dam.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Eran~
I really enjoyed watching your dog\\/. What a nice bitch! Now, did she come from the Netherlands already titled, or did you do the training yourself? Either way, someone did a very nice job with her and you should be proud none the less. I think sometimes people put too much weight on titles rather than the dogs abilities and potential. Often times, people don't live in an area that offers certain venues, so they train for what they enjoy and what they believe to be most important in terms of what they want in a dog. I applaud your training =D> in an area that really does not have much to offer by way of dog sports. Even if you did not have the luxury of a Dutch Passport, you would probably still train regardless of the opportunity to attend a KNPV exam. If so, your dogs would be no worse than those that title. Keep it up! Looks like you have a really good thing going there. ~Justin
PS~ I do wish that KNPV was an international program, it is definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

I do believe Eran had this dog from a puppy


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice vid Eran :wink:

Watch the jumping with the guards, she´ll always be late on the defense of the handler & flee after transport stickattack (cost you 1 point each time she´s late, also can cost you on your transport met sleutelapport ). If you can´t make her site & guard, think about right upper arm with defens and flee :wink:

How is your young dog doing?


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Selena~
I guess I missed that. Makes sense though. ~Justin


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

justin- i bought this female when she was 6 weeks old and i did train her my self. thank you for your complimants.

selena- thanks for your tips. we did try to make her sit and it worked for a wile ,we did it mainly for the barking cause when she sits she barks much better specialy for the search in the woods,but i didn't persist in it and it came back, but the jumping is more energetic and naturale for her, if this is the only problem then i won't have any problem!!!
we allready lett her bite the upper right arm ,so...

do you have any more comments? i am allways gladd to get some?

the young dog is doing very good! i am not doing with him very much, but he is a very very nice dog. bites like a crock and has very high drives.

eran


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

timing with the backattack (werp), in the movie she misses. 
If she does it reguraly try "skating" of let her miss by purpose, she will time her attack better.

are you going to trial her in Holland?

And how it the out on your youngest :wink:


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

this was the only time ever she missed the leg so that isn't a problem. i think cause maybe she bites a little bit to low on the leg and not on the level of the knee. but 99.99999% its pefect.

i want to go to trials in holland , yes.

i only learned him out on a ball a month and he outs it very good now. i started the out on the suit a few weeks ago and it will be OK i hope, i don't see any major problems there (yet), so i hope it wil be ok, he doesn't have any stresses when i come to him so it (the choking of) was done pretty fine if i may say so my self.

eran


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

If you let me know when and where you trial, i´ll try to come watch your trial:smile:


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

OK Selena.


----------

